# Shot a CZ-100 9mm yesterday.



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

I got a co-worker to range with CZ-100 D.A.O.. that he had never shot in the 1yr he has owned it.Well I strong armed him to try it out,it it liked 147gr loads and had adjustable rear sights like on most Rugers.Long trigger pull, but much smoother pull than my Kel-tec P-11.Anyway let him get some trigger time on 2 1911's a .45colt S.A. revolver,Ruger MKII 6"bull barrel .22lr and my Daewoo DP-51 9mm triaction.GOOD NEWS IS THE GUN BUG GOT HIM!He's ready to get shotgun,SKS,and a bolt gun.I haven't even let him shoot my long guns yet:smt047 .Randall


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good job JR. Funny how people react after they done a little shooting.


----------

